

Motorola insider talks about fall of technology icon - jfalk
http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/26/motorola-insider-tells-all-about-the-fall-of-a-technology-icon/

======
jfalk
The letter attached to this article is one of the hardest hitting letters I've
ever read and makes for a good read.

